# Wilcom vs. Pulse



## Hello123 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi. I am new to the forum and looking for some advice. My work is looking to change our embroidery digitizing software. Currently we have Design Shop 2005. Any advice on the pros or cons of Wilcom or Pulse? We got new Windows 7 computers and we have Melco, Tajma, and Barudan embroidery machines. Thanks for any incite you can offer.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

both are very good software.
pulse is tajima software and you can make many modification on dst file


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Actually Pulse is not Tajima software. Tajima is the machine. Pulse is the software company and is located in Canada. The only way Tajima & Pulse are connected is by Hirsch selling both of them.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Wilcom info --> Products - EmbroideryStudio, elements 2, EmbroideryStudio e2, embroidery, multidecoration, e2

Tajima DG/ML is just rebadged Pulse software.
Tajima group official site - Product - DG/ML by Pulse

They are both good products and have very similar features.
The best way would be to try and get a trial of each and see how they perform in real life.

My biased opinion would be go Wilcom.
I use Wilcom Embroidery Studio e2 Level3.


----------



## trdmrkcanada (Nov 17, 2011)

Wilcom was easy to use, I never used the other software. wilcom gets my vote. good tech support.


----------



## JAEB (May 22, 2008)

I have used Pulse since 1990 with their dos based PG1. You can't go wrong with it. The stitch generation is very good stock fonts are very good and works well with ai vector files. The worst part is you have to deal with Hirsh to buy it. I don't own Wilcom but I do use their Website software and they seem like a good company and they too have been in the Emb. software vdesign biz a long time also. So I think both are good choices.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

dear jaf
sure pulse is made by pulsemicrosistems-canada.
but they have a very good collaboration with tajima and many people know pulse like tajima software.
i think pulse is very good software but wilcom is most popular


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Are u a digitizer?

If not you will need to outsource your work often and you should know that 99% of the digitizers will be able to offer you wilcom files but there aren't as many digitizers who can supply PULSE files so you should note that.

I personally suggest you go for wilcom.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

almost all people use DST file.
with Pulse you can do many modification on DST file than any software you know.
i admit Pulse is not so popular like Wilcom.
and i think the best software is the software you have


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Im sure every software out there will allow you to edit a dst file.

Its like saying use coral draw to edit a jpeg.

Its always recomended that you edit the native file than a dst file where possible and that is important for you to think about at this time and not realise after you have bought the wrong software.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

We just went from EOS to Wilcom. Wilcom is VERY nice, and easy to learn.

Mike


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello123 said:


> Hi. I am new to the forum and looking for some advice. My work is looking to change our embroidery digitizing software. Currently we have Design Shop 2005. Any advice on the pros or cons of Wilcom or Pulse? We got new Windows 7 computers and we have Melco, Tajma, and Barudan embroidery machines. Thanks for any incite you can offer.


Angie, My question would be why are they changing? DS is very powerfull and if you were to upgrade to a higher level and to the latest version... you would spend a lot less money on re training and getting more up to date tools.


----------



## minttobe (Jun 20, 2012)

We were using Pulse(EME Designer) for 7 years and just recently upgraded to Wilcom e2 Level 3. Wilcom is by far better tahn Pulse. I am teaching myself to use Wilcom through the training videos and support. It was definately worth it to upgrade. I am amazed at how much ewasier it is to use Wilcom now that I have figured it out. Much better support than Pulse.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

If you use Wilcom with Tajima, are you able to direct connect to the machine or do you have to save to flash drive to machine?


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

You really cannot go wrong with either one. Wilcom and Pulse are both great programs.
If I were digitizing all day Id use Wilcom and if I had to edit stitch data (DST FILES) Wilcom does a much better job of converting stitches to outline data. 
Pulse I feel is easier to use and learn. When doing some common things like 3 letter monograms or merge in a stock design and add text I think its stronger than Wilcom. 
Having used both I really think they are both good programs with each one having some features that it does better than the other.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd just like to throw Sierra's StitchEra into the mix of what you're considering. ColDesi deals with both Wilcom and Stichera for their SWF machines and some of the features in the latter are pretty compelling.


----------

